# "mini" Nevão Serra Estrela 25 Novembro 2006



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 16:22)

bem a pedido de várias familias ca estão algumas imagens da serra da estrela tiradas hoje a tarde  estava mau tempo concretamente muito nevoeiro e a temperatura do ar rondava os 1ºc  


























sempre dá para matar saudades


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 16:25)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Que saudades   

Apeser de ter nevado durante pouco tempo, já tem uma razoável acumulação, tens ideia qual a cota a que nevava?


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 16:30)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



tozequio disse:


> Que saudades
> 
> Apeser de ter nevado durante pouco tempo, já tem uma razoável acumulação, tens ideia qual a cota a que nevava?


para quem conheçe havia neve acumulada a partir da zona da santa, falando em cotas, 1750 precisamente


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 16:35)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



spiritmind disse:


> para quem conheçe havia neve acumulada a partir da zona da santa, falando em cotas, 1750 precisamente



A cota ainda está muito alta, mas até deu para uma boa acumulação na Torre 

Espero é que não se lembrem de cortar as estradas


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 16:42)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



tozequio disse:


> A cota ainda está muito alta, mas até deu para uma boa acumulação na Torre
> 
> Espero é que não se lembrem de cortar as estradas



nao acredito que cortem, estavam completamente limpas embora estivessem a cair uns flocos de neve,estavam 3 limpa neves estacionados na torre de prevenção


----------



## Iceberg (25 Nov 2006 às 16:48)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Obrigado, spiritmind, pelas imagens fresquinhas  da nossa serra.

Apetece lá estar. Já estou com saudades de tocar na neve branca.


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 17:07)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



iceberg disse:


> Obrigado, spiritmind, pelas imagens fresquinhas  da nossa serra.
> 
> Apetece lá estar. Já estou com saudades de tocar na neve branca.



embora seja pouca acumulação é a primeira neste outono  espero que venham muitas mais 
tb já sentia saudades em tocar na neve uma coisa te digo estava fria 
abraço


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2006 às 17:19)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Finalmente  

Mas sempre pensei que a cota fosse um pouco mais baixa, pelo menos 1500m.


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 17:29)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



Dan disse:


> Finalmente
> 
> Mas sempre pensei que a cota fosse um pouco mais baixa, pelo menos 1500m.



pois tb eu pensava mas de facto e que a cota ainda esta elevada, talvez agora com o arrefecimento nocturno a cota desça um pouco


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

esta noite cai muita mais, o Distrito da Guarda tá em alerta Cinzento, não tem nada que enganar. Obrigado por esses fotos sprintmind , quer dizer que fomos os unicos a ver neve hoje? Quem diria


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 18:05)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Muito Obrigados piritmind. Prestaste aquilo a que se chama um bom trabalho em prol da comunidade MeteoPT. É que aqui andamos todos "esfomeados" pela neve .  
Btw, qual era a temperatura na Torre?


----------



## Fábio Luiz (25 Nov 2006 às 18:18)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Belíssimas imagens!!   
Eu nunca tive a oportunidade de ver neve  , mas pelo menos já vi geada e com temperatura negativa em Campos do Jordão, a 1.700m, aqui no estado de São Paulo, Brasil


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 18:34)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



Minho disse:


> Muito Obrigados piritmind. Prestaste aquilo a que se chama um bom trabalho em prol da comunidade MeteoPT. É que aqui andamos todos "esfomeados" pela neve .
> Btw, qual era a temperatura na Torre?



boas, o termometro do carro oscilava entre os 0.5ºc e 1ºc certamente agora estará la muito mais frio visto que na covilha estao 6,5ºc  
é sempre um prazer trazer imagens de neve ate vós já que estou geograficamente previligiado


----------



## dj_alex (25 Nov 2006 às 18:42)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Boas fotos!! Muita gente na torre ou nem por isso??

quanto a cota de neve..não me parece que passe dos 1700m..Estava muito vento ou nem por isso?


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 18:58)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



dj_alex disse:


> Boas fotos!! Muita gente na torre ou nem por isso??
> 
> quanto a cota de neve..não me parece que passe dos 1700m..Estava muito vento ou nem por isso?



sim em volta do centro comercial havia muita gente e muitos autocarros como de costume, estava um dia mau com nevoeiro , vento e muito frio, quando regressei a covilha ainda apanhei uns flocos de neve ate a zona do tunel, a partir dai era já chuva   espero que venha brevemente um nevao a serio mas os modelos nao estao a ajudar muito


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 20:24)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



LUPER disse:


> esta noite cai muita mais, o Distrito da Guarda tá em alerta Cinzento, não tem nada que enganar. Obrigado por esses fotos sprintmind , quer dizer que fomos os unicos a ver neve hoje? Quem diria



liguei a pouco po centro de limpeza de neve e disseram-me que tem estado a nevar na serra  pareçe que acertas-te luper


----------



## Santos (25 Nov 2006 às 20:48)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Obrigado Spiritmind  graças a ti temos neve "fresca"


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2006 às 22:19)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Bom trabalho spiritmind, és o primeiro em trazer-nos fotos de neve! A ver se continuas a ir lá durante o inverno  

Quantos km são de tua casa á torre?


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2006 às 07:14)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



Fil disse:


> Bom trabalho spiritmind, és o primeiro em trazer-nos fotos de neve! A ver se continuas a ir lá durante o inverno
> 
> Quantos km são de tua casa á torre?



boas fil de minha casa a torre são uns 18km, é pertinho e para ver neve até parecem menos


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2006 às 14:35)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*

Épa então não é que só hoje vi as fotos!!!!!      

Que linda! acho que esta está mais branca que o habitual!!!!  

Já dá para lavar os olhos, sim senhor! obrigado spiritmind!  

Já agora o vento era muito?


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2006 às 18:07)

*Re: "mini" Nevão serra estrela 25novembro*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Épa então não é que só hoje vi as fotos!!!!!
> 
> Que linda! acho que esta está mais branca que o habitual!!!!
> 
> ...



boas kim, sim o vento soprava forte vindo de noroeste


----------

